# decent avi to dvd converters on vista???????



## donnydude (Apr 8, 2007)

hi, i just installed vista recently and ai am having problems getting a decent avi to dvd converter to work on it. i used to use avs converter 4 to convert and then imgburn to burn the disk. does anybody have any suggestions which program would work on vista for me? i do also use winavi but i cant figure out how to convert more than 1 avi to output onto the same dvd.
please help

thanks


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

Convertx2DVD here

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/convert_x_to_dvd/


----------



## donnydude (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks saxon ill check it out


----------



## leatherdog (Apr 29, 2007)

I too am looking Donny...iv'e found 1 dvd program for vista with multi format acceptance...there is a free trial but it leaves a watermark untill purchased. The program name is - ImToo DVD CREATOR-
i havent yet purchased the full version...im still looking...i will keep you posted. Also would appreciate if you do the same if you find a good program. Good luck!


----------

